# Bed Rails



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Greetings,
I did a search on bed rails but limited items came up. I have a 22 month that will "attempt" to sleep on one of the bottom racks. Has anyone made their own rails for assisting in keeping the child in the bed? Or, would store-bought ones work better? Suggestions welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can build your own or go with a bed rail from a retailer. Here is one from Target


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I made this one.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

We opted for the store bought mainly because we had one around from when our 5 year old was a toddler. However, it seems to have turned out great because the height of bed rail leaves such little room between the top of it and the bottom of the top bunk that our 19 month old can't climb out. So, we've found that it's like an instant crib. Of course the other reason that we went with store bought is that I've got way to many mods to do and that LCD TV is much more important.









Paul


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We used store bought ones. The same ones that we use on our kids bed - They are made by Safety 1st.
We just moved them over from our 28RSS to our new trailer.

I will have to make new bunk ladders.

Thor


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I did THIS. Works great.
Just measure the opening and find one that fits. It slides under the mattress and i have the safety strap wedged between the wall and the bed frame. Worked great! You will notice in my pictures i also did one n front of the window. As i didnt want her kicking the window and getting hurt.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I will be working on a similar project for our soon to be delivered 23RS. I plan to build my own bed rail for the top bunk for our 4 yr old DD. I prefer the look of a ?nicely done? home project to that of a store bought item. I put in the ?? for my wife whom does not always agree with my opinion of the finished project














I will post pic when completed.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I did THIS. Works great.
> Just measure the opening and find one that fits. It slides under the mattress and i have the safety strap wedged between the wall and the bed frame. Worked great! You will notice in my pictures i also did one n front of the window. As i didnt want her kicking the window and getting hurt.


SLEECJR: did you buy yours (in the pics) or did you make them?

Thanks to all for the great suggestions - I can't wait to get this "mod" completed so my little guy can get settled in to his new digs!


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

We use a store bought one mostly because it goes almost the whole way up so she can't climb over. Someone on the site used the under storage area under one of the bunks, took off the plywood top and put a mattress down there. left the top mattress off ( I guess at home or something) It was a good idea I thought I need the storage area though.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> I did THIS. Works great.
> Just measure the opening and find one that fits. It slides under the mattress and i have the safety strap wedged between the wall and the bed frame. Worked great! You will notice in my pictures i also did one n front of the window. As i didnt want her kicking the window and getting hurt.


SLEECJR: did you buy yours (in the pics) or did you make them?

Thanks to all for the great suggestions - I can't wait to get this "mod" completed so my little guy can get settled in to his new digs!
[/quote]
Purchased then on line. They fold down to get here in and out.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

sleecjr,
I need to do the same thing. Where did you purchase them?
Thanks,
Don


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

We have a set like the one in the picture above...like mentioned it is nice because it will fold down to put the little ones into bed much easier. Got them at Walmart


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

caseyclan,

I built these for ours...
















They seem to work quite well, and are rock solid, so they provide a good grip for helping the kids scamper up into the upper bunks. When it comes time to sell, if needed, I can convert back to the OEM setup in about 20 minutes with no obvious trace they were ever there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> sleecjr,
> I need to do the same thing. Where did you purchase them?
> Thanks,
> Don


It was target or toys r us. They were an odd size and only on line. They had the normal size in the store, but if i used it, there would still be a gap. The one by the window is the normal size and the one on the outside of the bunk is the longer one.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres a link to a 48" one at target.com.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B0002VAF3Y

I did not see a shorter one for the same brand. I need to measure my 26RS to make sure it is the same length. Thanks for the information. I did not see a similar one at toysrus.com. Could be there, I didn't have much time to look.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a travel trundle bed that our 2.5 year old sleeps in on one of the lower bunks. The little lip is enough to keep him from rolling off, plus we slid it up as far is it can go along the wardrobe which acts as an additional barrier. I like this option because he can get out of bed on his own if he wants to. Every morning I hear the pitter patter of feet as he comes running across the TT to climb into my bed for a morning snuggle.

Travel Toddler Trundle


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Chestnut said:


> We have a travel trundle bed that our 2.5 year old sleeps in on one of the lower bunks. The little lip is enough to keep him from rolling off, plus we slid it up as far is it can go along the wardrobe which acts as an additional barrier. I like this option because he can get out of bed on his own if he wants to. Every morning I hear the pitter patter of feet as he comes running across the TT to climb into my bed for a morning snuggle.
> 
> Travel Toddler Trundle


Cool! May have to get one of these!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I built for both of the top bunks so that I could integrate a ladder for the boys to getup. There are pictures around somewhere, will link if I find them.

J


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I was thinking about this problem the other day. Our DD will want/need to sleep on the top bunk of the 23rs sometimes. We already have a store bought rail that we use on the beds here at the house but I am concerned about the bunk. If we set it up the the "legs" running under the mattress and she rolls against the safety rail I don't think the mattress is heavy enough to keep the whole thing (her, the rail, and the mattress) from flipping off the bunk. Ours doesn't have a safety strap that we could secure to the bunk. Thoughts?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We use ones we bought at Big Lots-----mesh and white aluminum with the legs that slide up under the mattress. We've had no issues with ours excpet they are so long that there is little room for the kids to crawl up into bed!

We've used them for three yers with no problems.

You can do a search on the forum to get pictures in some of the threads.

Mark


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Tim did a really great job with our bunk rails...here is a link to our home page which has the pics of the bed mods...i have no idea how to post a pic

http://www.geocities.com/dfd91/ this is our website, click on our outback then click on mods...you'll find the pics of the bedrails, they are great and nice loooking too! and easily accessible!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

3athlete said:


> Tim did a really great job with our bunk rails...here is a link to our home page which has the pics of the bed mods...i have no idea how to post a pic
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/dfd91/ this is our website, click on our outback then click on mods...you'll find the pics of the bedrails, they are great and nice loooking too! and easily accessible!


Here you go Honey....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't have a little one, but the store-bought have been around for I KNOW 23 yrs. or more, so they've been tried and tested true. The mesh is much softer than wood, and no problems with sharp edges being overlooked or anything. I used one for my oldest, because HE was taken out of his crib one his first birthday, and a mattress was put on the floor, per his pediatrician's orders, as he was too tall!! Wonder why? He's just 6'6"!! THAT was a mess...........rail under mattress on floor and babygate across his doorway to keep him from "escaping"!!







Guess how many nites I spent on the floor WITH him??







Plus, if you're visiting away from home, the store-bought rail can go with you. We left ours in a hotel, and the shipped it to us!!








Darlene


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I was thinking about this problem the other day. Our DD will want/need to sleep on the top bunk of the 23rs sometimes. We already have a store bought rail that we use on the beds here at the house but I am concerned about the bunk. If we set it up the the "legs" running under the mattress and she rolls against the safety rail I don't think the mattress is heavy enough to keep the whole thing (her, the rail, and the mattress) from flipping off the bunk. Ours doesn't have a safety strap that we could secure to the bunk. Thoughts?


Her weight would be helping to hold the matress down.


----------

